# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Nibiru, planeti i 10 dhe viti 2012

## Darius

Prej kohesh ne ambjentet e shkences eshte folur per ekzistencen e nje planeti te 12 ne sistemin tone diellor (duke perfshire diellin dhe henen, perndryshe do ishte planeti i 10). Shume te dhena, eksperimente dhe studime te bera konfirmojne mundesine e nje planeti deri me sot te pastudiuar qe eshte pjese e sistemit tone por me nje orbite shume te gjate, rreth 3600 vjet rreth diellit dhe kjo mund te jete arsyeja kryesore pse dihet kaq pak per kete planet. Ne janar te vitit 1981 disa revista shkencore ngulmonin ne kete fakt duke u nisur nga orbita e crregullt e Plutonit. Zyrtarisht ne vitin 1982, NASA pranoi mundesine e ekzistences se nje planeti te tille qe u quajt planeti X. 
Per disa studiues kjo nuk ishte aspak dicka e re apo e papritur. Njeri prej tyre, Zecharia Sitchin, profersori i njohur cifut prej kohesh kishte deklaruar pranine e ketij planeti dhe ne hartimin e kesaj teorie ai i referohej teksteve te sumereve te lashte. Nje vit me pas, ne 1983 sateliti i ri qe studionte hapesiren me rreze infra, konfirmoi perfundimisht ekzistencen e planetit X dhe shkenctaret dolen me deklaraten qe planeti ekziston, eshte aty ndonese shume me larg se planeti me i larget i sistemit tone. Drejtuesit e IRAS (Infrared Astronomical Satellite) dolenk perpara shtypit me keto fjale:
*Nje trup planetar i permasave te madha, sa Jupiteri (permasa perputhet teresisht me ate ne tekstet e lashta) pjese e ketij sistemi diellor, eshte zbuluar ne drejtimit te Orionit. Teleskopi orbital e zbuloi planetin ne drejtimin qe ju dha, sepse kishte kohe qe mendohej qe prania e trupit qiellor mund te ishte ne ate pjese te qiellit*.
Planeti X ka nje mase 4 here me te madhe se ajo e tokes dhe me nje dendesi pothuajse 20 here me te madhe. Ne momentin qe Planeti X do te kaloje midis tokes dhe diellit, forca e tiji terheqese do te zevendesoje perkohesisht ate te diellit. Pra per nje kohe te shkurter Planeti X do jete forca kryesore magnetike terheqese ndaj tokes qe do sjelli si rezultat ndalimin e rrotullimit te tokes ne aksin e saj per 2-3 dite. SHkenctaret e NASA-s jane te shqetesuar nga ky fakt sepse nuk mund te dihen pasojat qe kjo gje mund te sjelli ne toke.
Historia na jep shume emra per planetin X. Sumeret e quanin ate planeti i 12 ose Nibiru, qe do te thote "planeti qe kalon". Ne Babilonine dhe Mesapotamine e Lashte ate e quanin Marduk qe do te thote Mbreti i Qiejve dhe Trupi i Madh Qiellor. Cifutet e quanin Globi me Krahe per shkak te orbites se tij te gjate ndersa greket e quanin Nemesis. Ndersa emri me me kuptim i eshte dhene nga profetet duke u quajtur Ylli Blu, Ylli i Kuq, Mesazheri Pervelues, Kometa e Gjykimit etj. Por sidoqofte ska rendesi emri me te cilin eshte quajtur. Behet fjale per te njejtin objekt dhe te njejtin efekt qe shkakton perpara dhe gjate kalimit afer tokes. Sumeret kishin edhe nje emer per orbiten e tij 3600 vjecare qe e quanin A Shar ndersa astronomet e lashte Hindu e quajten orbiten e tij Treta Yuga ndersa efektet shkaterruese Kali Yuga. 
Hera e fundit qe Nibiru i eshte afruar tokes ka qene ne vitin 1628 para eres sone dhe llogarite tregojne qe shume shpejt ai do jete perseri i pranishem. Ne fakt filmimiet e teleskopit Hubble tregojne per afrimin e tij. Ne vitin 1995 planeti X ka filluar ti afrohet tokes madje ka filluar te ndihet efekti i tij magnetik i cili rritet dite pas dite. Graviteti i diellit e shtyn ate drejt tokes me shpejtesi me te madhe por sidoqofte ai nuk do perplaset me token. Por shtyrja dhe terheqja qe i ben dielli krijon nje prishje te balances se vete gravitetin te tij qe ndikon ne toke dhe kjo ka qene nje nder arsyet e fenomeneve natyrore te koheve te fundit. Madje eshte ndryshimi i akseve te tokes eshte rezultati direkt i afrimit dhe ndikimit te planetit X. 
Ne nje shkrim me poshte do flas per studiuesin rus Zechariah Sitchin me origjine cifute, pershkrimin qe ka bere per Nibirun dhe peshtjellimin qe ka krijuar ne ambientet shkencore me zbulimet e tij si dhe referimet qe i ka bere ezksitences se planetit me ate to teksteve te lashta te sumereve.

----------


## Darius

Zechariah Sitchin nje studiues i gjuheve te lashta, doktor i shkencave historike te antikitetit dhe gjuheve te lashta te lindjes, ekspert i gjuhes sumere dhe as hebraishte te vjeter, mbas studimit te bere ka qene nder te paret qe ka hedhur torine e ekzsitences se planetit te 10 qe e quan Nibiru madje duke u bazuar ne tekstet e lashta qe ka studiuar ka pergatitur nje kronike te tokes qe ne kohet e lashta, shume me te lashta se ato qe jane te rregjistruara sot. Habia e Stitchin gjate studimit te teksteve sumere erdhi per faktin qe keto tekste nuk ishin aq te reja sac mendohej me perpara dhe ne shkrimet e tyre permbahej nje histori e tere e tokes qe daton rreth gjysem milioni vjet me pare. Kundershtues i flakte i teorise se Darvinit, ai thekson me force qe jeta ne toke eshte krijuar ne format e saj privitive por krijimi i njeriut qe ne njohim apo homo sapienis eshte nje faktor i nje nderhyrje gjenetike nga civilizime jashtetokesore.
Materiali eshte shume interesant dhe ka zgjuar nje kurejshtje shume te madhe ne ambjentet e historianeve, antropologeve, astronomeve dhe gjithe shkencave qe jane te lidhura me njera tjetren ne menyre te pandashme. Ajo qe do paraqes me poshte eshte raporti i mbajtur nga Stitchin ne Asamblene e 3 Boterore te Gjuheve te Lashta, Historise dhe Lidhjes se saj me te ardhmen e njerezimit ne Las Vegas, ne tetor te vitit 2004.
(Ne kete shkrim ka shume elemente te panjohur dhe qe mund te shkaktojne mosbesim apo skepticizem si rezulat e mosnjohjes se pergjithshme te fenomenit, por sidoqofte edhe nese nuk ka besimin e duhur si material, mund te vleresohet si nje histori e shkruar kendeshem dhe me nje lloj admirimi per kulturen e lashte te njerezve ne toke. Mos harrojme qe flasim per kulturen sumere qe e predaton ate egjyptiane dhe qe ka lene gjurme shume te vlefshme ne historine e vjeter te njerezimit. *Darius*)

Ka dhe nje planet tjeter ne sistemin tone diellor, jo me vite drite larg, qe afrohet midis Marsit dhe Jupiterit cdo 3600 vjet. Sipas teksteve sumere, njerezit nga ai planet erdhen ne toke pothuajse gjysem milioni vjet me pare dhe bene shume nga gjerat per te cilat ne lexojme sot ne Bibel, ne librin e Gjenezes ose te Zanafilles. Sic thuhet ne liber ne menyre profetike, rikthimi i planetit eshte parashikuar te ndodhi ne ditet sotme. (kujto orbiten 3600 vjecare). Planeti eshte i banuar nga qenie njerezore inteligjente*(disa burime te tjera shkencore e kundershtojne kete fakt dhe shprehen qe planeti permban nje forme qeniesh reptiliane)si ne te cilet do te vijne dhe do te shkojne nga planeti i tyre ne ate tonin. Ata krijuan homo sapiens. Ne kemi te njejten paraqitje me ta. Dhe une i quaj Annunaki.
Momenti i fillimit te studimeve te mija lidhet me femijerine time dhe vitet e para te shkolles. Me terhiqte ideja e Nefilim te cilet permenden ne Gjeneze, kapitulli 6, si bijte e perendise (Nefilim jane nje rrace njerezore qe sipas librit te Gjenezes, Bibles, ka populluar token ne periudhat shume te lashta. Ata ishin shume trupmedhenj me nje gjatesi qe varionte nga 3 metra deir ne 5 metra dhe per arsye se njerezit e tjeter te tokes te permasave normale qe kemi ne sot mund ti ngaterronin me Zoter dhe ti vishnin me fuqi te mbinatyrshme, u larguan nga siperfaqja e tokes duke krijuar vendbanime te nendheshme. *Darius*) te cilet u martuan me bijen e njeriut perpara se te ndodhte Permbytja e Madhe Biblike. Fjala Nefilim perkthehet GJIGANDE dhe ne kohet e lashta kane populluar token.
Fillova te beja pyetje per kete gje dhe mesuesi me denoi me pretendimin qe "ti nuk mund te vesh ne dyshim fjalet e bibles apo te pyesesh per to". Por une nuk interpretova Biblen, as vura ne dyshim ate por menyren sesi mesuesi shpejgonte dhe kuptimi jo i sakte qe ai paraqiste. Nefilim, emri me te cilin njiheshin keto qenie te jashtezakonshme, bijte e perendise, ne menyre letrare shpjegohet si ata qe erdhen ne toke nga qiejte. Te gjitha shkrimet e lashta, Bibla, mitologjia greke, mitologjia egjiptiane dhe tekstet e saj, shkrimet ne piramida, cdo gje te shpie tek sumeret e lashte, civilizimi i te cileve eshte i pari qe njihet ne toke qe 6 mije vjet me pare.
U perqendrova shume tek sumeret, burimet e ketyre legjendave dhe miteve, teksteve dhe informacioneve. Mesova te lexoj shkrimin sumer qe eshte i tipit kuneiform dhe arrita ne perfundimin e pakundershtueshem qe cdo gje qe thuhet per keto qenie te lashta te cilet sumerianet i quanin Annunaki, kane ardhur ne toke nga planeti Nibiru.
Planeti si shenje te tijen kishte kryqin dhe ne fakt Nibiru kishte kuptimin Planeti Qe Kryqezon. Nderkohe ne studimet e mija vemendja u perqendrua apo me sakte kaloi ne faktin se Nefilim apo Annunaki erdhen nga Planeti Nibiru, pra Nibiru ne vetvete paraqiste gjithe celsin e enigmes. Kjo me shtuy te thelloja njohurite e mija ne astronomi. Gjate kohes qe fillova te bej kete, zbulova se studiues te ndryshem ishin te ndare ne disa grupe me mendime te kunderta. Disa thoshin se Nibiru ishte Marsi i cili natyrisht ishte pershkruar dhe i njohur nga njerezit e antikitetit. Te tjeret thoshin jo, ishte Jupiteri. Te dyja palet paraqesnin argumentat e tyre per kete problem.
Po kur arrita te lexoja tekstet e lashta dhe te deshifroja kuptimin e tyre, zbulova ate qe asnjera nga palet e siperpermendura nuk kishte te drejte sepse pershkrimi i Nibirut dhe i pozicionit te tij kur i afrohej diellit tregonte qe smund te ishte as Marsi dhe as Jupiteri. Dhe nje nate u zgjova nga gjumi me kete ide ne koke: natyrisht eshte nje planet tjeter qe ne menyre perdiodike kalon midis Marsit dhe Jupiterit por nuk eshte asnjeri prej te dyve. 
Sapo arrita ne kete perfundim, pra ate te ekzistences se nje planeti tjeter, pergjigjet e tjera erdhen vete...
Kuptimi i Epikes te Mesapotamise mbi Krijimin mbi te cilen jane bazuar kapitujt e pare te librit te Gjenezes dhe detajet mbi Anunaki, kush ishin ata dhe lideret e tyre, si udhetuan nga planeti i tyre per ne Toke dhe si u gjenden ne Gjirin Persik ku krijuan kolonite e para, cdo gje u be e qrte. Sumerianet kishiin njohuri te pamasa. Ata kishin dijeni per Uranin, Neptunin madje i kane pershkruar ato ne menyre perfekte. Po ashti kishin dijeni per Putonin i cili u zbulua nga shkenctaret tane kaq vone. Sumeret ishin shume te forte ne matematike dhe me respektin me te madh deklaroj se njohuria e tyre e tejkalon shume here ate te sotmen.
Ata thoshin: "Cdo gje qe ne dime, e kemi mesuar nga Annunaki."  Ajo qe te magjeps ne literaturen e qyteterimeve antike eshte qe te gjithe duke filluar me sumeret, kishin dijeni dhe flasin per nje planet tjeter te sistemit tone diellor ashtu sic kishin dijeni per Plutonin qe 6 mije vjet me pare ne nje kohe qe shkenctaret tane e zbuluan ate vetem ne vitin 1930. Zbulimi i Plutonit nuk eshte se paraqet ndonje rendesi te madhe sidomos per njerezit e zakonshem po kur vjen puna tek Nibiru, gjerat jane shume me ndryshe.
Nese Nibiru ekziston, (dhe ky eshte planeti qe sot shkenctaret e quajne Planeti X), atehere dhe Annunaki ekziston.
Pra ekzistenca e Nibirut nuk eshte thjesht nje ceshtje e nje globi me shume ne sistemin tone diellor. Eshte shume me ndryshe sepse nese Nibiru ekziston atehere dhe Annunaki ekziston dhe sipas deshmive te sumereve ata vijne ne afersi te tokes cdo 3600 vjet, kohe gjate se ciles ata na kane dhene ne civilizimin dhe qe ne nuk jemi te vetem dhe qe ne sistemin tone diellor ka civilizime me te perparuara.
Libri i pare, Planeti i 12-te bazohet dhe pershkruan njohurite e sumereve dhe konkludon ne faktin e ekzistences se ketij planeti, te kuptuaren se cfare eshte ai, cfare jane perrallat e Genesis, perrallat mbi Krijimin, cfare eshte e kaluara jone dhe ne nje fare menyre si do jete e ardhmja jone.
Libri i dyte, (keto jane libra te shkruara nga Stitchin gjithmone ne referim te teksteve sumere.*Darius*) Shkallet per ne Qiej i referohet historive te koheve antike ne dy aspekte te reja. Njeri ishte qe te nxirreshin ne drite tekstet dhe mitologjine e Egjyptit te Lashte dhe ti shikoje ato sesi perfshihen ne tekstet e sumereve dhe se cfare kuptimi te mirefillte kane. Aspekti i dyte eshte ai i te parit te perpjekjeve njerezore ne kerkim te pavdeksise ose perjetesise. Dhe keto gjera lidhen shume ngushte me Malin Sinai (vendi biblik), me kozmodromin ne gadishullin Sinai dhe rrolin e Jerusalemit ne te gjithe kombinim.

vazhdon...

----------


## Darius

Ne librin e trete Luftra e Zotrave dhe e Njeriut kam trajtuar rrefenjat se cfare ndodhi mbas mbas mbreterimit, nje faze e re e civilizimit per njeriun. Duke trajtuar konfliktin dhe rivalitetin qe lindin midis dy gjysem vellezerve Enlil dhe Enki ( i famshem libri i Stitchin Libri i Humbur i Enkit *Pepi*), percoj tekstin sumer per konfliktin qe vazhdoi midis djemve dhe niperve te tyre gje qe coi ne luftra qe i kam quajtur Luftrat e Piramidave (kane qene 2) gjate te cilave u perfshine edhe njerezit e Tokes. Ja sesi njeriu i tokes mesoi se ca ishin luftrat. Dhe kjo gje shqyrton dhe subjektin e nje morali teologjik: A eshte natyra njerezore luftarake, apo u mesa te behej e tille?
Me pas sumeret flasin per Ameriken. Jo ajo qe ata quajne koha prekolumbiane, po 4-5 mije vjet para saj, qe i bie shume me pare se Inkasit dhe Maja apo Azteket. Kush ka qene me te vertete ne Amerike? Sa te vjetra jane disa nga antikitetet e saj dhe nga kush u ndertuan objekte kaq te mahnitshme si strukturat megalitike? Per cfare arsye, ne c'menyre dhe nga kush? Po keto rrefenja na tregojne qe kane qene Annunaki ata qe cuan qeniet njerezore ne Amerike. Gjate 15 vjeteve qe botova materiale nga shkrimet e sumereve studiues te shumte filluan te perdornin tekstet e mija si referenca dhe objekte te metejshme te studimeve te tyre dhe si rrjedhoje e them me krenari qe pati nje revolucion te vertete ne avancim shkencor sidomos ne astronomi, ne zbulimet e anijes Voyager, ne gjeologji, biologji, zbulimi i ADN, aftesine per te krijuar bebe ne epruvete, gjuhesi, dhe (shpalosja e sekreteve) origjines se gjuheve. Seicili zbulim perputhej me ate qe sumeret dinin dhe kishin shkruar ne tekstet e tyre dhe sidomos konfirmuan teresisht ate qe kisha thene.
Cdo here qe degjoja per nje zbulim te caktuar do hidhesha perpjete nga karrigia dhe do thosha: O Zot, eshte ekzaktesisht sic kane thene sumeret 6 mije vjet me pare.
Ne njerin nga tekstet kam gjetur saktesisht menyren sesi u krijua Adami, i pari homo-sapiens. Eshte i njejti proces qe ne sot e quajme in-vitro.  Lexoja nje tekst qe pershkruan Uranin dhe Neptunin ne te njejten menyre si i pa sonda Voyager2 ne vitin 1986 dhe 1989. Eshte nje tekst qe e kam krahasuar me zbulimin dhe qe ka perkuar ne cdo detaj me diturine antike. Dhe me lindi pyetja nese: Shkenca e sotme po arrin Diturine Antike? Ate dituri qe po perputhet me cfare sumeret dinin 6 mije vjet me pare? Si eshte e mundur qe ata perdornin te njejtin simbol qe perdorim edhe ne sot (gjarpri i perdredhur) per te simbolizuar mjeksine apo biologjine qe 6 mije vjet me pare? Simboli i Enkit i cili ndermori inxhinjerine gjenetike per te krijuar Adamin? Ai ishte simboli i ADN, zinxhiri i dyfishte i ADN. 
Si eshte e mundur qe sumeret kishin dijeni per faktin qe Neptuni eshte nje planet i qullet, pa patur teleskope apo anije komzike? Pergjigja e tyre eshte: Cdo gje qe ne dime, na e kane mesuar Annunaki. Pra ju tani thoni, dakort. Kane qene Annunaki.
Tani kush ishin Annunaki dhe nga erdhen ata? Sumeret thone qe ata erdhen nga Nibiru. Ju mund te pyesni, cfare eshte Nibiru? Dhe ata pergjigjen, eshte nje tjeter planet ne sistemin tone diellor. Ju mund te thoni, jam shume i impresionuar nga dituria e sumereve dhe mbase ata e dinin se cfare flisnin kur vjen puna per Annunakin. Po sma ha mendja qe te kete nje planet kaq afer tokes me qenie inteligjente.
Nese eshte keshtu, atehere kush eshte shpjegimi juaj per Annunakin?
Ka qene me te vertete nje rrace gjigandesh qe ka populluar token gjysem milioni vjet te shkuara? Besoni ju se ka ekzistuar nje civilizim ne Toke 500 mije vjet me pare i cili tejkalonte civilizimin tone dhe me pas u zhduk? Kur vemendja juaj perqendrohet te shpjegoje kete fakt, ju nuk gjeni dot shpjegim. Atehere nese ju nuk keni shpjegim pse nuk pranoni theniet e Sumereve?
Aspekti i dyte i pergjigjes eshte ky: Cdo tekst, fjale apo histori e shkruar ka qene perpara syve tuaj, ne asnje moment nuk kam thene, oh shikoni cfare kam gjetur, asnjehere. Kam thene vetem: " Ka nje tabele ne Muzeun Britanik, e kataloguar me kete numer etj etj, eshte zbuluar ne kete vend etj etj, publikuar nga ky autor dhe studiuar nga ky shkencetar. Pra cdo informacion dhe burim qe po ju paraqes eshte ne menyre akademike, shkencore dhe mendimtare e njohur dhe e pranuar. "Ne dukemi si Annunaki". Ata na kane krijuar gjenetikisht nepermjet inxhinjerise gjenetike. Ata kryen nje mrekulli dhe na krijuan ne qe te kemi paraqitjen e tyre fizikisht dhe gjendjen e tyre emocionalisht. 
Ja cfare thote Bibla: Le te krijojme Adamin sipas perfytyrimit tone. Fizikisht, nga jashte dhe brenda. Pra per sa jane ata, aq jemi dhe ne. Ka vetem nje ndryshim shume te madh persa i perket jetgjatesise gje qe eshte shkaku i nocionit te perjetesise. Duke qene se orbita e planetit te tyre eshte 3600 vjet, viti qe per ne eshte 365 dite, per ta eshte 3600 vjet i gjate. Pra nje vit i tille i tyre, eshte i barabarte me nje vit tonin prej 365 ditesh. Ky eshte ndryshimi kyc midis nesh dhe tyre. 
Pastaj eshte diferenca ne teknologjine e avancuar e cila i ben ata te afte jo vetem te udhetojne ne hapesire, madje ta kene bere kete gje prej miliona vjetesh por edhe te ringjallin te vdekurin gje e cila ne kohet biblike quhej si nje mrekulli. E ndjej qe ashtu sic ata erdhen ne toke dhe na krijuan ne nepermjet ingjinjerise gjenetike duke bashkuar genet e tyre me ate te nje majmuni femer, ashtu do vije dita dhe per ne te eksplorojme bote te reja dhe do bejme te njejten gje. Nen kete kendveshtrim mendoj se gjerat kane nje karakter ngjashmerie. Por a eshte e mundur qe nje ngjashmeri e tille te percaktohet nga individi?
Besoj se po !
Merrni pershembull historine e Permbytjes se Madhe dhe shkaterrimin e njerezimit dhe shpetimin e rraces njerezore nepermjet Arkes se Noas. Enlil vendosi te shfrytezonte dallgen madheshtore te ujit per te shkaterruar njerezimin ndersa Enki i thote Noas (qe sumeret e quajne Ziusudra) per ate qe po ndodhte. Ai i meson Noas sesi te ndertonte nje arke dhe ta puthiste ate ne menyre te tille qe mos permbytej. Me kete arke Noah beri te mundur shpetimin e tij, te familjes se tij dhe te tjeterve. Sipas sumereve ne arke ai mundi te ruaje faren njerezore. Ketu pra kemi dhe nje konflikt te dy lidereve te Annunaki. Njeri e ndjente ne nje menyre, tjetri ne menyre tjeter.
Pra pyetje per zgjedhje te lire cfare eshte e drejte dhe cfare eshte e gabuar, cfare duhet te behet dhe cfare nuk duhet shfaqet gjithe kohes ne tekstet sumere.
E quaj misionin tim shpalosjen perpara njerezimit te diturise sumere, ate qe njerezit antik dinin dhe qe une e besoj. Dhe kete e arrita duke vajtur direkt tek burimi i informacionit, tek shkrimet e tyre dhe figurat dhe e trajtova materialin jo si nje mit po si nje histori te vertete. 
Jeni te hapur te me kundershtoni. Shkrimet jane aty, ka plot qe studiojne gjuhen sumere dhe simbolizmat e Mesapotamise, Babionise dhe Egjyptit te Lashte. Ju sfidoj zoterinj te nderuar. Jam i hapur per cdo lloj diskutimi dhe argumenti qe deshironi. E verteta eshte shpesh shume me e pabesueshme se fantastikja...

Fund

Kjo eshte fjala e Stitchin. Nje nga shprehjet e tij qe me pelqejne eshte ajo qe Bibla eshte nje nga librat me shkencore qe eshte shkruar ndonjehere ne historine e njerezimit. Ai nuk eshte fetar por e lexon biblen si studiues dhe si shume te tjere ka pare ne te te verteta te medha, pjese te historise se njerezimit dhe rrugen qe ka ndjekur deri ne ditet e sotme.
Ne shkrimin tjeter do botoj te plote Kroniken e Tokes sipas sumereve te lashte dhe te perpunuar nga Zechariah Sitchin.
Edhe njehere. Pak rendesi ka nese besoni apo jo ne ate qe ai ka arritur si perfundim. Thjesht fakti i permbajtjes kaq te pasur qe paraqesin tekstet e lashta te popujve antike eshte nje gje qe ja vlen te lexohet qofte dhe si nje histori e kendshme.

*Darius*

----------


## Darius

Ne fotot e meposhtme po postoj Zechariah Sitchin dhe disa nga artifaktet e sumereve te lashte. DUke filluar nga disqet ne foton e pare deri tek pamje te Annunakit dhe e fundit e quajtur Luftra e Zotave.

----------


## Darius

Foto ku tregohen njerez qe i sherbejne Annunaki dhe dy te tjerat pamje te Annunaki

----------


## Darius

Kjo foto tregon momentin e betejes midis Annunaki. Mbasi te postoj Kroniken e Tokes ku peshkruhet historia e plote ne menyre kronologjike, do krijoni nje ide me te qarte per zhvillimin e ngjarjeve.

----------


## Darius

Foto te tjera qe tregojne shkrimin kuneiform te sumereve, vendodhjen e tyre te lashte gjeografike si dhe disa piktograme te lashta me simbolin e ADN te perdoru 6000 vjet me pare nga Sumeret.

----------


## Darius

Rastesisht gjeta dicka qe me duket se eshte postuar edhe me pare ne kete forum po meqe lidhet me temen po e hedh shkurtimisht nga burimi qe e kam marre une.

Shkenctaret konfirmojne Dijen e Antikeve

Zhvillimet e reja ne kerkimet ne fushen e ADN konfirmojne qe ka qene nje Eve qe ka ekzistuar 270 deri ne 300 mije vjet me pare, ose edhe me shume, mamaja e te gjithe njerezimit perfshire cdo lloj rrace. Ne vitin 1987 studiues shkenctare te universitetit te Michiganit dhe Californise konfirmuan dhe deklaruan qe ka ekzistuar nje Eve e cila ka jetuar ne Afrike. Me pas erdhi zbulimi tjeter qe faktikisht ka jetuar edhe nje Adam. Me ne fund shkenca gjenetike arriti te krijonte nje femije ne epruvete duke perzjere spermen mashkullore me vezet femerore dhe me pas duke e riimplantuar ate. Pra me ne fund shkenca arriti ate qe sumeret e deklaronin 6 mije vjet me pare...

Shkrimi vazhdon po spo e hedh te gjithe sepse do kaloja ne perseritje.

----------


## [xeni]

_Falemnderit per informacionet qe sjell ne kete forum,pepi! 
Keto dite eshte zbuluar planeti i X-te. Nuk doja te hapja teme te re me te njejtin titull, keshtu qe po e postoj ketu lajmin._  



*Zbulohet Planeti 10*

29 Korrik 2005: Eshte padyshim me i madh se Plutoni (*), thote Dr. Mike Brown nga CalTech, i cili njoftoi sot zbulimin e nje planeti te ri. 

Planeti, i cili nuk eshte emertuar zyrtarisht akoma, eshte zbuluar nga Brown dhe koleget e tij ne Palomar Observatory afer San Diegos. Distanca e tij nga dielli eshte 97 here me e madhe se ajo e tokes. Ose thene ndryshe, 97 AU(**). Per krahasim: Plutoni eshte ne nje distance 40 AU. 

Jemi 100% te sigurte se eshte objekti i pare me i madh se Plutoni i zbuluar ne periferi te sistemit diellor, thote Brown. Mendohet te kete nje diameter afersisht sa 3/2-tat e Plutonit, megjithese akoma nuk eshte llogaritur ne menyre egzakte. 

Emri I perkohshem I planetit eshte *2003 UB313*. "Te porsalindurit" do i vendoset emri i perhershem shume shpejt nga International Astronomical Union.   :buzeqeshje: 
______________________________
* Nuk ekziston nje perkufizim ekzakt i planetit me te cilin te pajtohen te gjithe shkenctaret, megjithate, ne menyre informale, Plutoni konsiderohet si limit (behet fjale per madhesine). Ketu qendron edhe rendesia e faktit qe objekti i zbuluar eshte me i madh se Plutoni. (*Sedna*, qe u zbulua vjet, ishte me e vogel dhe nuk u klasifikua si planet). Gjithashtu, vlen te theksohet se ka edhe shume shkenctare qe as Plutonin nuk e konsiderojne si planet. 
** 1 AU= afersisht 150 milion kilometra

Per me teper mund te lexoni: http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2....htm?list45222

----------


## [xeni]

Ne fakt, ne te njejten dite jane zbuluar dy objekte. Pra, mundet qe te jete zbuluar edhe planeti i 11-te.  :buzeqeshje: 
Emri i ketij te dytit eshte *2003EL61*. Ky eshte me afer se  *2003 UB313*, 51 AU. Megjithate eshte me i vogel se Plutoni (7/10 e diametrit te tij), keshtu qe mund te mos konsiderohet planet. (Kuptohet, nese nuk e mbajne me hater shkencataret ). Zbulim i itij u be nga *Jose-Luis Ortiz*  ne Sierra Nevada Observatory ne Spanje.

----------


## Darius

E lexova kete Xeni para 3 ditesh.  :buzeqeshje:  Po kishte nje kontradikte ne lajm, dmth nuk kishin vendosur akoma ta quanin planet apo ndonje asteroid per vete permasat e trupit qiellor. Tek burimi i informacionit ku lexova une lajmin jepin detaje edhe per oirbiten e miniplanetin qe ishte rreth 544 vjet.

----------


## Darius

Kronika e Tokes

Sipas teksteve te sumereve Zechariah Sitchin ka pergatitur nje renditje kronologjike te historise se hershme te tokes qe e ka quajtur Kronika e Tokes. Shume nga gjerat qe ai ka pershkruar ketu (natyrisht ne referim te sumeret, nodhen dhe ne Bibel)


NGJARJET PERPARA PERMBYTJES

Vite perpara:

450,000 P.E.S. ne Nibiru nje planet i larget i sistemit tone diellor, jeta gradualisht po shkonte drejt zhdukjes si rezultat i rrallimit te atmosfers se planetit. 
I perzene nga Anu (udheheqesi i madh i Nibirut) Alalu iken me nje anije kozmike dhe gjen strehim ne toke. Aty ai zbulon qe toka ka ar me shumice i cili mund te perdoret per te mbrojtur atmosferen e Nibirut.

445.000 P.E.S. Te udhehequr nga Enki, njeri nga djemte e Anu, Anunnaki zbresin ne Toke duke themeluar Eridu - Stacionin e Pare ne Toke, per te nxjerre flori nga ujrat e Gjirit Persik.

430.000 P.E.S. Klima e Tokes zbutet. Me shume Anunnaki mberrijne ne toke sebashku me Enlil. (Vellai i Enkit dhe djali tjeter i Anu). Midis tyre vjen dhe motra e Enkit, Ninhursag me cilesine e shefes si oficere mjeke.

416.000 P.E.S. Meqe prodhimi i arit bie, Anu vjen ne toke sebashku me Enlil. Vendoset qe minerali jetesor te nxirret duke krijuar miniera ne jugun e Afrikes. Enlil merr komanden e Misionit Te Tokes ndersa Enki dergohet ne Afrike. Gjate kohes qe Anu largohet nga Toka, sfidohet nga nipi i Alalus.

400.000 P.E.S. Shtate koloni ne Mesapotamine e Jugut qe perfshine dhe nje kozmodrom (Sippar), nje qender Kontrolli Misioni (Nippur), nje qender Metalurgjike (Shuruppak). Mineralin e merrnin nga Afrika me anije dhe me pas perpunohet dhe niset ne qendrat qe orbitonin token dhe qe menaxhoheshin nga Igigi dhe me pas transferohej ne anijet komzike qe vinin ne toke nga Nibiru ne menyre periodike. 

380.000 P.E.S Duke fituar mbeshtetjen e Igigit, nipi i Alalut tenton te marri komanden ne Toke. Enlilites fitojne luften e ashtuquajtur Lufta e Zotave te Vjeter.

300.000 P.E.S. Anunnaki kane nevoje per krahe pune. Enki dhe e motra Ninhursag krijojne punetore primiti nepermjet manipulimit gjenetik te nje mamjmuni femer. Krijesat primitive behen forca kryesore e punes per Anunnaki. Enlil sulmon minierat dhe bie punetoret primitive ne Edin, Mesapotami. Mbasi ju kishin dhene mundesine per te krijuar, Homo Sapien fillon te shumezohet.

200.000 P.E.S. Jeta ne Toke peson nje regres si rezultat i nje periudhe akullnajash.

100.000 P.E.S. Klima ngrohet perseri. Anunnaki (Nefilim) per inat te Enlil martohen me Bijen e Njeriut.

75.000 P.E.S. Nje tjeter periudhe akullnajash fillon ne Toke. Nje specie regresive njerezore popullon toke. I vetmi qe mbijeton eshte Njeriu i Kromanjonit.

49.000 P.E.S. Enksi dhe Ninhursag mbeshtesin humanet e krijuar nga bashkimi me Anunnaki qe te drejtojne ne Shupparak. Enlil terbohet dhe fillon planet per shkaterrimin e njerezimit.

13.000 P.E.S. Duke konstatuar qe kalimi i Nibirut afer Tokes do te shkaktoje nje Vale Gjigande, Enlil detyron Anunnaki qe te betohen te mbajne te fshehte kete fakt nga gjthe njerezimi.

NGJARJET MBAS PERMBYTJES


11.000 P.E.S. Enki shkel betimin dhe instrukton Ziusudra/Noah qe te ndertoje nje anije te nenujshme. Permbytja pushton token dhe Anunnaki qe nga anija e tyre qe orbitonte token jane deshmitare te shkaterrimit total. 
Enlil bie dakort qe ti japi pjeses se mbetur te njerezimit mjete dhe farera. Agrikultura fillon ne zonat pjellore. Enki nderkohe merrej me zbutjen e kafsheve.

10.500 P.E.S. Pasardhesit e Noahs vendosen ne 3 rajone. Ninurta, djali i preferuar i Enkit krijon kanalizime dhe diga neper lumenj qe te shnderroje Mesapotamine ne nje zone te banuar. Enki deklaron krijimin e Lugines se Nilit. Gadishulli Sinai mbahet nga Anunnaki si nje kozmodrom mbas Permbytjes se Madhe. Nje Qender Kontrolli ndertohet ne Malin Moriah (Jeruzalemi i ardhshem).

9780 P.E.S. Ra/Marduk, djali i pare i Enkit ndan dominimin mbi Egjypt midis Osiris dhe Seth

9330 P.E.S. Seth nerr pushtetin e plote mbi Luginen e Nilit duke menjanuar Osirisin.

8970 P.E.S. Horus merr hak per babain e tij osiris duke nisur luften qe njihet Lufta e Pare e Piramidave. Seth iken ne Azi duke marre nen kontroll gadishullin Sinai dhe Canaan. 

8670 P.E.S. Duke kundershtuar kontrollin mbi mjetet fluturuese kozmike nga pasardhesit e Enkit, Enlilites fillojne Luften e Dyte te Piramidave. Fituesi Ninurta, boshatis Piramiden e Madhe nga aparaturat qe kishte. Ninhursag, gjysem motra e Enkit dhe Enlil kerkon mbajtjen e nje konference paqeje. Ndarja e Tokes riafirmohet. Mbreterimi i Egjyptit transferohet nga dinastia Ra/Marduk tek Toth. Ndertohet Heliopolis.  

8500 P.E.S. Anunnaki ndertojne pika ndalimi ne daljet per ne kozmos, Jericho eshte njeri prej tyre.

7400 P.E.S. Duke qene se fryma e paqes vazhdonte, Anunnaki shperblejne njerezimin me njohuri te reja. Fillon periudha e Neolitit. Gjysem perendite mbreterojne ne Egjypt. 

3800 P.E.S. Civilizimi qytetar fillon ne Sumeri mbasi Anunnaki themelojne aty Qytetet e Vjetra duke filluar me Eridu dhe Nippur. Anu vjen perseri ne Toke per nje vizite kortezie. Per nder te tij ndertohet nje qytet i ri qe quhet Uruk (Erech). Aty ai tempullin e ndertuar per nder te tij ja kalon te mbeses Inanna (Ishtar).

----------


## Darius

MBRETERIMI NE TOKE


3760 P.E.S. Njerezimit i dhurohet mbreterimi. Kish eshte kryeqyteti i pare nen mbreterimin e Ninurtas. Kalendari fillon ne Nippur. Nderkohe qyteterimi shperthen vrullshem ne Sumeri (Rajoni i Pare). 

3450 P.E.S Drejtimi i Sumerise i kalohet Nannar/Sin. Marduk shpall Babilonine si Porten e Perendive. Ndodh incidenti i Kulles se Babelit (Babilonise). Anunnaki perzjejne gjuhen e njerezimit. Marduk/Ra kthehet ne Egjypt per tu hakmarre, eleminono Toth dhe ngre ne pergjegjesi vellain e tij te vogel Dumuzi i cili kishte tradhetuar Inannan. Dumuzi vritet aksidentalisht. Marduk kapet rob dhe burgoset i gjalle ne Piramiden e Madhe nga ku arratiset nepermjet nje dalje te fshehte dhe largohet ne mergim. 

3100 P.E.S. 350 vjet kaos perfundojne me instalimin e Faraonit te Pare Egjyptian ne Memfis. Civilizimi arrin ne Rajonin e Dyte.

2900 P.E.S. Mbreterimi ne Sumeri i kalon Erech. Inannas i jepet dominimi i Rajonit te Trete. Fillon civilizimi i Lugines Hindu.

2650 P.E.S. Kryeqyteti i Sumerise degradon dhe mbreteria perfshihet nga degjenerimi. Enlil humbet durimin dhe kufizon mundesite dhe aftesite njerezore. 

2371 P.E.S. Inanna bie ne dashuri me Sharru-Kin (Sargon). Ai themelon nje kryeqytet te ri, Agade (Akkad). Mbreteria Akadiane njeh fillimin e saj.

2316 P.E.S. Duke synuar mbreterimin ne te katerta rajonet, Saragon zhvendos Token e Shenjte nga Babilonia. Konflikti Marduk-Inanna fillon perseri. Konflikti perfundon kur ne Babiloni vjen nga Afrika vellai i Marduk, Nergal. Ai i mbush mendjen Marduk qe te largohet nga Mesapotamia.

2291 P.E.S. Naram-Sin ngjitet ne fronin e Akkadit. Drejtuar nga luftenxitesja Inanna, ai penetron ne Gadishullin Sinai dhe pushton Egjyptin. 

2255 P.E.S. Inanna uzurpon pushtetin ne Mesapotami. Naram-Sin streohet ne Nippur. Paria e Anunnaki shkaterron Agade. Inanna arratiset. Sumeria dhe Akkadia pushtohet nga ushtri te huaja, besnike te Enlil dhe Ninurtas.

2220 P.E.S. Civilizimi sumer zhvillohet ne maksimum nen drejtimin e Lagash. Toth ndihmon mbretin e tij Gudea te ndertoje nje tempull faltore per nder te Ninurtas.

2193 P.E.S. Lind ne nje familje prifterinjsh mbreteror, Tera, babai i Abrahamit.

2180 P.E.S. Egjypti ndahet. Ndjekesit e Ra/Marduk marrin jugun ndersa Faraonet qe jane kunder tij marrin fronin ne Egjyptin e Poshtem.

2130 P.E.S. Ndersa Enlil dhe Ninurta jane vazhdimisht te larguar, autoriteti qendror ne Mesapotami bie. Inanna ben perpjekje te marri mbreterine e Erech po kjo gje nuk zgjat shume.

SHEKULLI PROFETIK


2123 P.E.S. Abrahami lind ne Nippur. 

2113 P.E.S. Enlil i beson Token e Shenjte Nannarit. Ur behet kryeqyteti i mbreterise se re. Ur-Nammu i cili ngjitet ne fron, quhet mbrojtesi i Nippurit. Nje prift i Nippurit, Terah, babi i Abrahamit vjen ne UR per tu bashkuar me oborrin mbreteror.

2096 P.E.S. Ur-Nammur vdes ne beteje. Populli e quan vdekjen e tij te parakoheshme si tradheti nga Anu dhe Enlil. Terah le qytetin dhe bashke me familjen e tij shkon ne Harran.

2095 P.E.S. Shulgi ngjitet ne Fronin e UR duke forcuar lidhjet mbreterore. Ndersa mbreteria lulezon, Shulgi vie pre e hireve te Inannas dhe behet i dashuri i saj. Me pas ai shperblehet Elamites duke i dhene Larsan ne shkembim te ndihmes qe i kishin dhene ata me legjionet e tyre.

2080 P.E.S. Princesha e Tebes, besnike ndaj Ra/Marduk ushtron presion ndaj veriut ku drejton Mentuhotep I.  Nabu, djali i Marduk pushton toka ne Azine Perendimore.

2055 P.E.S. Me urdher te Nannarit, Shulgi dergon ushtrine e Elamites qe te shtypi revoltat ne qytetet e Canannites. Elamites arrijne Porten e Gadishullit Sinai dhe kozmodromit te tij.

2048 P.E.S. Shulgi vdes. Marduk leviz ne Token e Hittites. Abraham urdherohet te shkoje ne jug te Canaanites me nje elite ushtaresh dhe kaloresish. 

2047 P.E.S. Amar-Sin (biblikali Amrafel) behet mbreti i UR. Abrahami shkon ne Egjypt, rri atje 5 vjet dhe kthehet perseri, kete rradhe me me shume ushtare.

2041 P.E.S. I drejtuar nga Inanna, Amar-Sin formnon nje koalicion me Mbreterit e Lindjes dhe fillojne nje ekspedite ushtarake kunder Canaan dhe Sinait. Lideri i ekspedites eshte Elamite Khedor-la'omer. Por Abrahami ndalon avancimin e trupave tek dyert e Portit Kozmik. 

2038 P.E.S. Shu-Sin zevendeson Amar-Sin ne fronin e UR ndersa mbreteria dale ngadale po shkaterrohet.

2029 P.E.S. Ibbi-Sin zevendeson Shu-Sin. Provincat perendimore rrisin mbeshtetjen e tyre ndaj Marduk.

2024 P.E.S. Duke drejtuar ndjekesit e tij, Marduk marshon drejt Sumerise, vetvendoset ne fronin e Babilonise. Perleshtjet shperndahen edhe ne Mesapotamine Qendrore. Shenjteria e Nippur eshte prishur. Enlil kerkon ndeshkimin e Marduk dhe Nabu, Enki kundershton por djali i tij Nergal mban krahun e Enlil. Ndersa Nabu drejton ndjekesite e tij Canaanite per te pushtuar Porten Kozmike, Keshilli i Madh i Anunnaki aprovon pedorimin e armeve berthamore. Nergal dhe Ninurta shkaterrojne Portin Kozmik dhe qytetet e hallakatura te Canaanites.

2023 P.E.S. Ererat percjellin rete radioaktive neper Sumeri. Njerezit vdesin nga vdekje te temerrshme, kafshet zhduken dhe ujrat helmohen. Sumeria dhe civilizimi i saj madheshtor eshte ne grahmat e fundit. Trashigimia e tij kalon tek pasardhesit e Abrahamit i cili ne moshen 100 vjecare vendos te percoje rracen e tij me nje krijese: Isakun.

Deri ketu ka vazhduar Zechariah Sitchin, sepse ky moment shenon dhe fundin e civilizimit sumerian. Me tej historia eshte me popullore dhe me e njohur dhe nga tekstet e tjera te civilizimeve antike. Nese do te mund te gjej materialin plotesues qe shqyrton periudhen tjeter deri ne ardhjen e Krishtit do mundohem ta hedh ne forum.

----------


## K.TORO

Sot dime se shpjegimi biblik per permbytjen e madhe eshte nje version i shkurtuar i teksteve me te vjetera dhe me te hollesishme nga Mesopotamia. Megjithate, megjithe shkurtimet, Bibla permban disa elemente enigmatik te ketyre teksteve me te hershem. Keshtu ajo ne nje fragment ajo na informon per kohen perpara permbytjes.

..djemte e Perendise pane qe vajzat njerzore ishin te bukura dhe moren per gra te gjitha ato qe zgjodhen veteKishte gjigande mbi toke ne ato kohe, madje edhe me vone.

Por cilet ishin keta djem te Perendise? Perse Bibla ne versionin e saj hebraik i quan ata Nefilim, nderkohe qe martin Lutheri perdori fjalen Gjigande ne perkthimin e tij, qe fjale per fjale do te thote Te zbritur nga qielli ne toke? Dhe cfare roli, sic le te kuptohet Bibla, luajten ata me permbytjen dhe me shpetimin e njerezimit?

Me pare mendohej se Greqia ishte djepi i qyteterimit perendimor, por me pas u be e qarte se ne Egjipt kishte lulezuar nje quteterim akoma me i zhvilluar, me i hershem, qe zgjati disa shekuj, me sakte me teper se dy mijevjecare, perpara se greket te zhvillonin ne te vertete shkrimin e tyre. Atehere udhetaret evropiane u turren drejte rrenojave te Mesopotamise se dikurshme, te cilat dukeshin se vertetonin njoftimet biblike lidhur me mbreterite e medha te Arsise dhe Babilonise. Megjithate cmund te thuhet lidhur me pretendimin biblik qe nje here e ne nje kohe kane ekzistuar qytete te panjohura mbreterore si Erech (Uruku) dhe Uri (Qyteti i Abrahamit), shume kohe me pare se te ekzistonte Niniveja dhe Babilonia?

Ne vitin 1843 Paul Emile Botta drejtoi germimet e para sistematike ne afersi te Mossulit ne pjesen veriore te Irakut. Ato qe zbuloi ai dolen se ishin renojat e qytetit mbreteror te sovranit asirian Sargon. Disa vjet me vone Henry Layard zbuloi 16 kilometra me tutje germadhat e nje qyteti shume te madh; pllakat e shkrimit dhe mbishkrimet treguan se emri i ketij qyteti ishte Ninive. Behej fjale per kryeqyteti arsian, i cili permendet edhe ne Bibel. Me pas, gjate germimeve u zbulua nje qytet qe mbante emrin Nimbrud. Keshtu dijetaret filluan ti trajtonin informacionet biblike me me teper respekt,  pasi edhe Nimbrudi permendet ne kapitullin 10 te librit te Zanafilles se bashku me Ninevene dhe te tjere qytete te vjeter te mbreterive te vjetra gjer ne vitin1914, kohe kur arkeologu gjerman Valter Andrea Ashur filloi germimet, u zbuluan te gjithe qytetet e permendura ne Bibel, njeri pas tjetrit! Ne kohen kur Asiria dhe Babilonia hyne ne nje jete te re, dijetaret filluan ta vleresojne serisht permbajtjen e vertetesise se Bibles. Megjithate ajo permendte emra qytetesh edhe me te vjetra dhe fliste per nje vend te quajtur Shinear, i cili ishte teritori i pare ne te cilinnjerezit ngriten qytete pas permbytjes se madhe.

Qyteterimi me i vjeter ne bote.
Sa me tej shtyheshin drejt jugut te Mesopotamise arkeologet, duke germuar ne fushen e gjere ndermjet Eufratit dhe Tigrit, aq me te vjetra ishin germadhat qe zbuluan ata. Gjithje e me shpesh ata gjeten rastesisht mbishkrime te cilat nuk ishin as asiriane dhe as babilonase, por qe i takonin nje gjuhe te huaj, ne dukje shume me e vjeter. Qyteti Erech (Uruk), u zbulua ne fillim, pas tij Uri dhe akoma me tej u zbuluan edhe qytete te tjere me te medhenj. Sipas atyre qe dime sot ato jane mbetje te nje qyteterimi, i cili ne Bibel njihet me emrin Shinear. Sot kete vend ne e quajme Sumer. Qytetrimi sumer na kthen 6000 vjet prapa. Pa nje faze te pare, si nga asgjeja lindi nje qytetrim i madh, ne te cilin u ngriten tempuj, pallate dhe gjykata, ku lulezoi tregetia, lundrimi, vaditja, metalurgjia, matematika dhe mjekesia, dhe qe perbehej nga nje popull, ne gjirin e te cilit kishte mbreter, prifterinj, gjykates dhe mjeke, kercimtare dhe muzikante. Dhe para se gjithash ky qyteterim kishte nje shkrim, shkolla, universitete, nje letersi, epose dhe poema. Cdo aspekt i nje kulture te zhvilluar, te cilen ne vetem mund ta perfytyrojme, e pati fillimin e vet tek sumeret. Por gjeja qe me habit me teper ishin njohurite sumere ne fushen e astronomise. Ne te vertete te gjitha parimet e astronomise sferike, domethene bazat e astronomise moderne vijne nga sumeret: koncepti i kupes qiellore dhe ndarja e boshtit te tokes ne 360 grade, emertimi i yjesive, ndarja e qiellit ne dymbelljete kostelacione, shenjat zodikale dhe emertimi i tyre, te tera keto ne i gjejme ne pllakat astronomike te shkrimit te sumerve. Ne shkolle kemi mesuar se i pari i cili mendoi se eshte pikerisht dielli dhe jo toka qendra e sistemit tone planetar, ishte Koperniku ne 1543. Por kjo eshte e gabuar, sepse jane zbuluar piktura te sumerve, te cilat paraqesin diellin dhe jo token ne qender dhe perreth te gjithe planetet e njohur te ketij sistemi, plus nje planet tjeter. Keta jane shenuar dhe pershkruar ne shume tekste astronomike duke u quajtur Anetaret e familjes diellore dhe numeri i tyre, duke llogaritur bashke me ta diellin dhe henen, arrinte ne dymbethjete. Familjariteti i sumerve ne ngjarjet e sistemit tone diellor para mijra vjetesh eshte me te vertete i habitshem. Vetem ne kohet moderne u zbuluan planetet pertej Saturnit. Urani u zbulua ne vitin 1781. Kjo flet shume per injorancen tone, nese behemi te vetedijshem me faktin qe, ndersa Botta dhe Layard nxorren ne drite pllakat e shkrimit me gjithe ato informacione astronomike ne Mesopotami, ne edhe Neptunin ne e njohem se pari vetem ne 1846, ndersa Plutoni, i ashtiquajturi planeti me i larget, u provua fillimisht matematikisht ne vitin 1930, para se zbuluesi i tij, amerikani Clyde Tombaugh, ta vrojtonte ate me teleskop. Dhe megjithate sumeret i dinin te gjitha keto qekur, para se ato te njiheshin prej nesh.

Si eshte e mundur qe sumeret i dinin keto para 600 vjetesh? Si mundi te lindte nje kulture e tille e zhvilluar kaq papritur, si nga hici? Sumeret vete iu pergjigjen ketyre pyetjeve: E gjithe njohuria jone, shkruajne ata, na u dha nga Anunnaki.

Fjala Anunnaki do te thote Ata qe zbriten nga qielli (Anu) ne toke (Ki). Keto qenie njihen si Hyjnore, ato ishin perendi te cilat nderoheshnin nga njerezit ne lashtesi. Tekst mbas teksti dhe tregim mbas tregimi ne gjejme tek sumeret pershkrime per keto krijesa te quajtura Anunnaki. Shume prej tyre ishin te specializuar ne fushat e shkences dhe te teknologjise. Ata i dhane njerezimit njohuri ne bujqesi, vaditje, ne prodhimin e tullave, ne ngritjen e ndertesave dhe kollonave te tempujve, ne tregeti dhe lundrim, ne ligje dhe gjyqe, ne politike dhe mbreteri, po ashtu, sa i takon te shkruarit, muzikes dhe arteve. Nje tekst tjeter flet per me shume se 100 fusha njohurish, te cilat na tregojne sot ne thelb per nje qytetrim modern dhe qe i atribuohet vetem ndermjetesimit qe bene sumeret. Sumeret i shenuan ne lista keto perendi, iu vune emra dhe i pershkruan me veshje astronautesh. Ata pikturuan avjonet dhe anijet e tyre kozmike dhe pershkruan detyrat dhe funksionet e ndryshme.

Ketyre pershkrimeve befasuese te astronauteve te koheve paraistorike ju shtohet edhe statujeza e nje perendeshe, e cila gezonte popullaritet te madh ne lashtesi e behet fjale per statujen e mbretereshes Ishtar. Ajo e paraqet hyjnine me kufje, me syze mbrojtese dhe me nje helmete si nje pilot i Luftes se I-re Boterore si dhe nje lloj paisje ne zverg, e ngjashme me nje kuader shperndarje. Nje tjeter statuje me madhesi natyrore paraqet nje perendeshe tjeter me nje helmete qartesisht te dallueshme dhe nje kuti istrumentesh te ludhura me nje kabell ne zverg. Shume tekste pershkruanin se si Ishtari dhe motrat e saj fluturuan pergjate qiellit. Madje ata pershkruajne edhe shtate objekte te vecanta per tu paisur, te cilat Ishtari duhet ti merte me vete para se te nisej. Edhe egjiptianet, qyteterimi i te cileve lindi 700 vjet me vone nga ai i sumerve, ishin te lidhur ngushte me perendite e astronauteve. Ata ua kishin vene emrin Nateru (Roje). Po ju tregoj nje pershkrim te vjeter egjiptian te nje rakete ne nje grope silazhi. Ketu dallohen qarte dy krijesa, te cilat mbanin gypa dhe vegla ne dhomezen e poshteme, qe ishte e paisur me nje grup istrumentash. Poashtu dhe pjesa e siperme eshte qartesisht e dallueshme. Nga gropa e nendheshme e silazhit del mbi siperfaqe nje kapsule konike komandimi.

Nibiru, planeti meme.
Duke ju besuar sumereve, keta astronaute erdhen nga nje planet i madh ende i panjohur. Ata shkruan se ky ishte nje planet i cili depertoi ne sistemin tone diellor para epokave kohore dhe qe u detyrua te futej ne nje orbite te perhershme perreth diellit. Orbita e tij e gjere eliptike e shpinte kete planet ne largesite e kozmosit, matane Plutonit, por qe e afronte ate edhe me token, kur kalonte ndermjet Marsit dhe Jupiterit. Sumeret e quajten kete planet Nibiru, ndersa babilonasit Mandruk. Ne e quajme me emrin Planeti i dymbedhjete, meqe ai ploteson sistemin tone diellor. Nje tekst me i gjate mesopotamik, i njohur si Eposi i krijimit e pershkruan shfaqien e tij ne sistemin tone diellor, ndersa ai ishte ende i ri. Atehere ky planet ishte futur me force nga hapsira ne sistemin tone diellor. Ai ishte nja planet i cili kishte dale nga orbita prej nje katastrofe kozmike dhe qe u fut me pas ne sistemin tone. Kur ju afrua planeteve te jashtem, te cilet u emertuan te gjithe sipas renditjes korrekte, ai u terhoq nga forcat e tyre te rendeses. Perfundimisht u gjend ne nje beteje qiellore, pra behet fjale per nje perplasje kozmike me nje planet me te vjeter, i cili ndodhej ndermjet Jupiterit dhe Marsit dhe kjo shkaktoj shkaterimin e tij. Njera pjese e ketij planeti gjeti nje orbite te re dhe u kthye ne Toke, pjesa tjeter u shpartallua ne mijra pjese te cilat formojne sot brezin e asteroideve qe vertiten neper univers si meteore dhe kometa. Nibiru  ose planeti i futur mes per mes simboli i te cilit qe prej asaj kohe eshte kryqi (kryqezim rrugesh   perplasie) hyri ne nje orbite te gjere eliptike perreth diellit dhe kthehet ne toke, ne vendin e betejes qiellore cdo 3600 vjet. 

Nibiru, keshtu quhet ai ne tekstet e vjetra, solli me vete Faren e jetes. Keshtu ndolli qe te njejtat forma jete u zhvilluan ne te dy planetet, sodoqofte me heret ne Nibira sesa ne Toke. Para rreth 450.000 vjetesh Anunnaki apo gjigandet e quajtur Nefilim erdhen ne Toke ne kerkim te arit. Ata nuk e donin floririn per stoli apo per prerje monedhash por per te shpetuar planetin e tyre. Ne baze te shkaqeve natyrore ose ne baze te kushteve te ambjentit, planeti i tyre ishte ne rrezik te humbiste atmosferen apo nxehtesine e brendshme. Atyre u nevojitej ari, pe te pomponin pjezesa te tije si mburoje mbrojtese nga rrezatimi kozmik mbi atmosferen e tyre. Grupi i pare prej pesedhjete astronautesh komandohej nga kryetari Enki qe zbriti ne gjirin persik. Ata e ngriten kolonine e tyre te pare ne bregun e ketij gjiri, ne vendin qe me vone u quajt Sumer, pikerisht ne Irakun jugor te diteve tona. Por meqe nevojitej me teper ar, atehere u nis drejt Tokes nje ekspedite e dyte, nen komanden e Enlil, vellait te gjetur te Enkit. Disa Anunnaki u derguan ne Afriken juglindore, me qellim qe te kerkonin atje per ar nga thedhesite e tokes. Kur puna e rende e nxjerjes se arit u be e padurueshme, Enki krijoi punetoret primitive, duke kryqezuar genet e Anunnakeve meshkuj me qelizat veze te hominideve femra, keshtu pra lindi Homo sapiensi, i cili ishte edhe Adami!

Pas nje fare kohe Anunnaket e rinj meshkuj filluan dashurickat me vajzat e Adamit, sic thuhet ne Bibel dhe ne tekstet me te hershme mesopotamike. Enlil u zemerua per kete qe ndolli. Meqe ai kishte dijeni per katastrofen e afert, pra per permbytjen, pa ketu nje rast te mire per te hequr qafe njerezimin. Tekstet e lashta pershkruajne (me hollesisht nga Bibla), se si Enki nga meshira per njerezit, te cilet ishin krijesat e tij, e prishi kete plan dhe paralajmeroj nxenesin e tij besimtar Utanapishtim (Noe sipas Bibles) dhe e urdheroi qe te ndertonte arken dhe te lundronte drejte malit Ararat, me qellim qe fara e njerezimit te shpetonte.

Por cfare ishte atehere permbytja?
Ajo ishte nje katastrofe natyrore, por qe ishte parashikuar me pare. Shtresa antarktike e akullit u rrit ne periudhen e fundit te akullnajave. Pesha prej miljarda tonesh uji te ngrire ndollej mbi nje shtrese te shkitshme llumi dhe balte. Cdo crregullim do te bente qe kjo mase me permasat e nje kontinenti te shkiste ne oqean dhe te shkaktonte permbytjen me te madhe te te gjitha koherave, duke krijuar nje dallge gjigande prej disa dhjetra metra te larte e cila do te zhvendosej me mijra kilometra mbi siperfaqen e Tokes. Nefilim-et kishin aritur te zbulonin se Tokes i kercenohej nje katastrofe e tille. Planeti i dymbedhjete filloi ti afrohej perigjeut (pika me e afert nga toka ne orbiten e Henes) ndermjet Marsit dhe Jupiterit. Forca e fuqushme terheqese e tij filloj te ndikoje mbi toke ngadale. Nefilimet munden te llogarisnin mjaft sakte se cforca te rendeses duheshin per ta bere qe te shkiste ate shtrese kolosale akulli. Per te bere pergatitjet ata u mblodhen te gjithe ne aeroportet e hapesires ne Sumer, pikerisht ne Qytetin e Zogjve, Sippar. Ne kohen kur qielli filloi te skuqej dhe toka lekundej ata u nisen drejt hapsires me anijet e tyre. Tekstet sumere pershkruan hollesisht nisjen, hyrjen ne orbiten e Tokes dhe agonine e Nifilimeve, kur ata vrojtonin se si Sumer-i u shkaterrua nga valet e fuqishme qe vinin nga jugu. Sipas fjalve te shkruasve te lashtesise, orteku i ujit shtoj shpejtesine, permbyti male, dhe ra mbi njerezit me te rrokullisur me kasapane. Dhe me pas, kur shtrengata jugore kishte kaluar, u vendos qetesia dhe i tere njerzimi u degjua serisht. Me kete ngjarje mori fund menjehere periudha e fundit e akullit. Por kur Nefilimet u kthyen perseri ne toke, ata zbuluan se fara e njerezimit nuk ishte zhdukur plotesisht. Ata e binden Enlilin duke e zbutur ate, qe te bekonte njerzimin dhe ti jepte atij nje qyteterim. Dhe, ashtu sic ne e tregon dhe Bibla, pasardhsit e Noes zbriten ne rrafshinen e Shinearit dhe ngriten qytetin e Sumerit.

Historia e permbytjes e cila kujtohet nga njerzimi ne mbare boten, eshte lidhur ngushte me njoftimet e vjetra te Anunnakeve apo Nefilimeve. Si me pare, disa do ti marin keto njoftime per mite dhe fantazi te parardhesve tane; megjithate keta skeptike duan te gjejne nje shpjegim per njohurite e habishme te sumerve dhe interpretimet e astronautve dhe te anijeve te tyre kozmike. 

Gjithkush eshte i mirepritur te diskutoj rreth kesaj teme, dhe eshte i lutur te perdore fakte konkrete historike, duke i dale kunder ose pro kesaj teorie.

Ju faleminderit !

----------


## Darius

Meqe ka lidhje me temen po shtoj dicka ne lidhje me Noahn. Prej kohesh shkenctaret jane perpjekur te lokalizojne "Arken" e tij apo mjetin me te cilin u be e mundur te largohej nje pjese e popullates perpara permbytjes se madhe.

Nje grup eksploratoresh te drejtuar nga Dr Bob Cornuke se bashku me nje ekip prej 14 vetash u kthyen perpara 2 javeve nga nje ekspedite ne Iran duke sjelle prova shume te forta per nje zbulim te mundshem te mbeturinave te Arkes se Noah (e paraprire kjo nga deklarata dhe gjurme te mjaftueshme te zbuluara nga arkeologe te tjere). Grupi i shkenctareve perbehej nga 
Barry Rand (ish president i Avis), autori psallti kristian Josh McDowell, Frank Turek, Boone Powell (ish president i Baylor Medical Systems), dhe Arch Bonnema (president i Joshua Financial).

Objekti i pazakonte dergjet ne nje shpat mali 13.120 kembe mbi nivelin e detit. Mbas studimit te vendit grupi erdhi ne perfundim se pjeset e prera dhe te thepisura te shpatit jo vetem dukeshin si nje dru i fosilizuar por dukeshin tamam si dru i vertete. Ky zbulim mund te perbeje gjetjen e mbeturinave te nje anije me te vjeter te rregjistruar deri me sot.

Mund te lexoni me shume ne origjinal ketu: *Noah’sArk?For Real*

Me poshte po vendos disa foto nga vendi ku eshte bere zbulimi.

----------


## K.TORO

Realisht nuk mendoj se Anunnaki erdhen ne toke dhe krijuan njeriun e pere (Adamin) duke perdorur pjese te geneve te tyre me ato te majmuneve. Gjithmone ve re se sa here nje race alienesh ve kembe ne planetin tone marin persiper krijimin e njerezimit Homo sapiens. Bera disa kerkime te vogla te qytetrimeve me te vjetra te Tokes dhe dola ne konkluzionin se ne jemi me te hershem se 6000 vjet me pare kur pretendojne se na krijuan te ardhurit nga planeti meme, dhe specia jone daton te pakten 80.000 vjet me pare. Me poshte po ju paraqes disa shembuj teper shkurt te qyteterimeve me te zhvilluara te tokes.

*Qyteterime te lashta*

*LEMURJA*
Thuhet se qutetrimi i pare qe u zhvillua ne Toke ndodhej ne zonen e oqeanit paqesor, mbi nje kontinent qe tani konsiderohet legjende, ne kontinentin Mu ose Lemurja dhe supozohet se ka ekzistuar para rreth 80.000 vjetesh. Legjendat thone se Lemurja nuk kishte zhvillim teknologjik te qytetrimeve te mevonshme, por ama kishte nje nivel te zhvilluar teknologjik, gje qe e deshmojne mbeturinat e pakta te monumenteve me gure voluminoze qe deri me sot perbejne nje mister. Mendohet se shkenca e drejtimit dhe e organizimit ishte aritja me e madhe e lemurve. Legjendat thone se kishte vetem nje qeveri dhe nje gjuhe ne te gjithe perandorine. Lemuret u jepnin shume rendesi dijes dhe kultures prandaj kujdeseshin tu trasmetonin qutetareve te tyre te gjitha dijet qe dispononin per ligjet e planetit dhe gjithesise duke ngritur shkolla per cdo zanat e profesion. Shkolla ishte e detyrueshme deri ne moshen 21 vjecare. Pas kesaj moshe vazhdonte nje periulle tjeter 7 vjecare mesimi dhe vetem atehere personi konsiderohej qytetar i kompletuar i perandorise. Thone se qytetrimi i Lemurjas vazhdoi rreth 50.000 vjet derisa pjesa me e madhe e kontinentit u permbyt per shkak te katastrofave natyrore qe ndollen si shkak i nje spostimi te poleve te Tokes. Persa i perket katastrofes ka edhe nje mendim tjeter qe thote se e gjithe kjo ndodhi nga reagimi i vete Tokes si nje organizem i gjalle perkundrejt cthurjes dhe degjenerimit te Lemurjas dhe banoreve te saj, qe me pranine e tyre kercenonin vete planetin.

*ATLANTIDA*
Te gjithe e njohin kontinentin legjendar qe eshte rrenjosur ne mendjen e njerezimit dhe gjithnje e me shume shton kurjozitetin e tij. Sipas legjendave, kur kontinenti i Lemurjas u permbyt dhe u zhyt ne oqean, atehere ne zona te tjera te oqeaneve ujrat u pakesuan dhe u ulen, keshtu ishujt e vegjel ne Atlantik dolen mbi siperfaqen e oqeanit. Ne kete menyre lindi nje kontinent i famshem i Atlantides. Por kohet e fundit ka pasur dhe disa mendime te tjera mbi vendodhjen e vertete te Atlantides. Pavaresisht nga vendodhja e sakte e kontinentit, studiusit me te shumte pranojne se banoret e tij dispononin nje teknologji te perparuar, shume me te zhvilluar se kjo e sotmja. Ndermjet te tjerash permenden objekte fluturuese, arme elektrike dhe elektronike, llampa te vecanta ndricimi, mjete transporti si trenat qe levizin mbi nje shine, gjeneratore uji qe e grumbullonin ate nga atmosfera si dhe kristalet e famshme te Atlantides qe thuhet se i perdorin per te grumbulluar dhe shfrytezuar forma te fuqishme energjie. Shume jane ata qe pretendojne se kokat misterioze prej kristali qe jane zbuluar, e kane origjinen nga Atlantida. Te gjitha jane ndertuar me kristal piriti te paster me nje perfeksion teknik te pagabueshem. Mendohet se kane aftesi cudiberese dhe reflektojne njohurite e pabesueshme qe dispononin konstruktoret e tyre. Thuhet se kokat prej kristali flasin dhe kendojne, se kane cilesi sheruese, se jane depozita informacionesh, se provojne vizione dhe imazhe dhe se ata qe i shohin mund te hyjne dhe ne dimensione te tjera. Legjendat thone se ky qytetrim dhe zhvillimi i tij u bazua ne njohurite magjike qe dispononin prifterinjte e Atlantides te cilet munden te shfrytezonin forcat e Gjithesise. Te entuziazmuar nga shfrytezimi i ketyre formave nje pjese e tyre plotesuan shume ambicje personale dhe si pasoje u zhvillua nje beteje e ashper ndermjet magjistareve te Bardhe dhe te Zinj. Keshtu u shkaterua teresisht kontinenti qe u perpi nga ujrat e oqeanit.

*PERANDORIA RAMA*
Jeni me fat sepse shkrimet e lashta te perandorise indjane Rama, ne nje mase te madhe kane shpetuar ne krahasim me shkrimet e qytetrimeve te tjera. Megjithe shkaterimet nga lufterat dhe pushtimet, Indianet kane aritur te sjellin ne ditet tona nje pjese te madhe te trashegimise se tyre, ku zbulohen tregime te pabesueshme dhe befasuese per arritjen e teknologjise te atyre viteve te sterlashta. Per shume kohe ekzistoi bindja se qytetrimi indian nuk ishte me i lashte se njemije vjet para krishtit. Por shekullin e kaluar u zbuluan qytetet Mohenxo, Daro dhe Harapa ne fushen e lumit Hindi ne zonen e Pakistanit te sotem te cilet hodhen poshte cdo supozim te gabuar. Zbulumi i ketyre qyteteve i detyroi arkeologet te rishikojne lashtesine e qytetrimit indian duke e shtyre disa mijra vjet me pare. Per cudine e tyre u vertetua se keto qytete ishin mjaft te zhvilluara dhe ndertimi i tyre ishte bere sipas nje projekti te hollesishem. Nje pershtypje te vecante beri rrjeti i ujesiellesit dhe ai i kanalizimeve qe eshte i nje niveli me te larte nga ai qe ka sot Pakistani dhe shume vende Aziatike. Per kete qytetrim te lashte mjaft te avancuar disponohen tekste te shkruara te cilat flasin per te famshmen Vimanas, disa anije fluturuese te nje teknologjie shume te larte. Thuhet se me to Ramat ishin ne gjendje te udhetonin edhe ne hapsire, duke vizituar planete dhe satelite te sistemit tone diellor.

*QYTETRIMI I ASIRISE DHE I MESDHEUT*
Te pakta jane legjendat qe bejne fjale per qytetrimin Asirian dhe ate te Mesdheut. Ne epoken e kulmit te Atlantides dhe perandorise Rama, Mesdheu ka qene nje fushe e pasur me nje qytetrim te lashte. Nili kalonte nga thellesia e Afrikes dhe nuk derdhej ne Mesdhe se atehere ai nuk egzistonte. Ai kalonte permes fushes se Mesdheut dhe Sicilise se sotme, drejt Atlantikut, nepermjet ngushtices se sotme te Gjilbratarit. Qyteterimi Asirian kishte mjete te konsiderueshme teknologjike dhe u zhvillua ne nje shkalle te tille qe sot mund ta shohim vetem ne skenaret fantastikoshkencore. Ama permbytja e Atlantides pati pasoja kataklizmike, shkateruese dhe per zonen e Mesdheut. Ujerat e Atlantikut kaluan dhe permbyten gjithcka, edhe qytetet kryesore te Asirianeve duke i shtyre te mbijetuarit te gjenin strehe ne zonat me te larta. Ndertimet me gure te gjetura jane monumente kulture dhe teknologjie asiriane. Pervec kesaj dhe kerkime arkeologjike kane zbuluar ne Mesdhe mbi 200 qytete te zhytura. Edhe qytetrimi i mevonshem Egjiptian, se bashku me ate Minoik konsiderohen nga disa studiues si vazhdim te qytetrimit te madh unik. Pervec ndertimeve me gure gjigande edhe ne kete qytetrim ishte shume i perhapur perdorimi i elektricitetit bile ne fusha akoma te panjohura per epoken tone, nderkohe qe dispononin objekte fluturuese me nje teknologji te njejte per te gjitha qytetrimet e lashta. Thuhet si vijat misterioze ne Malte, te zbuluara neper rrepira dhe nen uje, ndoshta perbenin pjese te nje sistemi vijash, si nje lloj rruge treni me te cilen lidheshin qytetet asiriane qe sot jane zhdukur ne det.

*GREQIA E LASHTE*
Perpara lulezimit te shpirtit klasik grek, me krijimtarine madheshtore ne te gjitha fushat e kultures dhe artit, ka ekzistuar nje qytetrim i meparshem, shume i zhvilluar per te cilin sot ne dime shume pak. Disa mendojne se burimi me i rendesishem per ato epoka eshte mitologjia e lashte. Ne fakt ajo mbeshtetet ne n je realitet sipas te cilit, secila nga dymbedhjete perendite ishte njeri i vertete por me kalimin e mijevjecarve gjithcka u trensformua ne mit dhe legjende. Ne ato epoka te sterlashta greket e pare kishin nje kulture te larte shpirterore dhe intelektuale si dhe nje teknologji te zhvilluar, kishin lidhje me qyteterime te tjera dhe luanin nje rol derteminant ne zhvillimin e njerzimit. Zbulimi i kompjuterit te Antitithiqires eshte nje nga zbulimet me te rendesishme qe deshmon per dijet dhe aftesite teknologjike te paraardhesve tane. Veprat te ndryshme hidraulike, makinat fluturuese te Dedalit, labirinti misterioz i Dedalit ne Krete, zbulimi i nje makine robotike si dhe Disku i Festit qe akoma nuk eshte deshifruar tregojne per nivelin e larte te ketij qytetrimi. Realizimet e mevonshme te skulptures dhe arkitektures klasike mendohet se e kishin bazen ne disponimin e disa sekreteve qe u trasheguan nga teknologjia e sterlashte. Nje nga keto vepra eshte Partenona tek akropoli qe eshte tregues i paperseritshem i proporcioneve matematike, perdorimi i te cilave nxjerr ne pah efektet optike.

*EGJIPTI I LASHTE*
Disa studiues mendojne se qyteterimi egjiptian eshte nje tregues i trasmetimit ne te, te mistereve te Atlantides se humbur. Bile thuhet se Egjipti u be strehe e nje emigrimi njerzor nga ky kontinent, para se atij ti vinte fundi. Prifterinjte e Atlantides me te krye priftin Thoth ishin ata qe vune themelet e qytetrimit egjiptian dhe u trasmetuan vendasve sekretet e medha se bashku me celesat e shfrytezimit te forcave te medha te natyres. Ky ishte dhe shkaku qe procesionet magjike arriten ketu nivele shume te larta dhe rezultative. Nje nga misteret me te medha mbeten piramidat qe akoma dhe sot nuk dihet se kur dhe si jane ndertuar. Permasat mahnitese matematike, ngjarjet misterioze qe u atribohen, lidhja e tyre me disa yjesi, jane vertet gjera te cuditshme dhe jo plotesisht te shpjegueshme. Ato nuk jane vetem varret e faraoneve, sic mendohej me pare, por kryenin dhe funksione te tjera. Shume njerez besojne se ne sallat e nen dheshme te piramidave te cilat akoma nuk jane zbuluar, ndodhen te depozituara sekretet dhe misteret me te medha te zhvillimit njerzor. Natyrisht dhe lidhjet me hapsiren nuk mund te perjashtohen nga pikpamjet qe u atribohen piramidave, si mekanizma te kontaktit me sisteme te largeta yjore. Shkenca e nje zhvillimi te avancuar teknologjik ne Egjipt perforcohet dhe nga disa zbulime te pashpjegueshme te disa objekteve. Ne muzeun e Kajros ndodhet nje model i lashte prej druri i nje avioni si dhe vizatime avjonesh dhe helikopteresh. Permenden dhe disa drita, disa qirinj misterioze te cilet vendoseshin neper varre e tempuj dhe nuk shuheshin kurre. Jane gjetur dhe objekte te skalitura qe sipas studiuesve ngjanin me paisje elektronike dhe me konkretisht me ekrane televizori.

*QYTETRIMI MAJA*
Ne Ameriken Latine nje qytetrim tjeter i zhvilluar lulezoi. Ai ishte qytetrimi i fiseve Maja. Majat ishin astronome dhe matematiciene te shquar dhe ndertuan keshtu shume qytetet e tyre ne nje harmoni te plote me natyren. Ndertuan kanalizime dhe rrjete te persosura hidraulike ne gadishullin Jukatan. Sipas studiuesve dispononin mjaft paisje te nje teknologjie te perparuar. Prej shume studiuesish mendohet se ne vendet ku kane jetuar Majat, duhet te kete ekzistuar nje salle e lashte ku ishin grumbulluar te gjitha arkivat e qytetrimit. Disa thone se ndodhet ne nje piramide ne pjesen e nendheshme te saj, me tunele dhe salla sekrete. Legjendat thone se ne keto depo te njohurive, keto informacione jane depozituar ne kristale prej piriti te nje cilesie te larte te cilat jane ne gjendje te depozitojne sasira te pafundme informacionesh dhe dijesh, te ngjashme me CD-te e sotme.

*KINA E LASHTE*
Rrenjet e qyteterimit misterioz shume shekullor kinez zhduken ne thellesine prejhistorike te njerzimit. Ka mendime se kinezet jane pasardhes te Lemureve te lashte ndersa te tjere mendojne se jane me origjine nga Atlantida, ose pasardhes se qytetrimit te Gobit, zhvilluar ne shkretetiren e sotme me te njejtin emer. Si afersi dhe lidhje me fiset Maja, simboli me i njohur eshte Jin-Jang. Nje karakteristike tjeter e perbashket eshte perdorimi i mineralit te piritit. Nuk dihet se ku e gjeten kinezet kete material por mendohej se sillej nga Amerika Qendrore. Misteri ama qendron ne faktin se akoma dhe ne Ameriken Qendrore nuk jane zbuluar miniera te tilla. Mendohet se kinezet udhetuan per ne Meksike rreth 500 vjet perpara Krishtit duke lene atje disa elemente te qytetrimit te tyre. Ata dispononin gjurmues termetesh, mjete fluturuese, si dhe teknologji hidraulike, ata jane zbulues te barutit, te monedhave prej letre, te tipografise dhe krijuan ligjet e te drejtes qe ne epokat me te lashta. Deshmi te nje qyteterimi te lashte dhe shume te zhvilluar kinez jane zbulimi i thumbave prej alumini (viti 1959) qe daton me mijra vjet me pare. Duhet shenuar se alumini nxirret nga boksidet vetem me anen e perdorimit te elektricitetit.

*NJE QYTETRIM MISTERIOZ*
Ne kohen kur lulezonte qytetrimi i Atlantides dhe i perandorise Rama ne Indi, legjendat bejne fjale per nje qytetrim tjeter te zhvilluar qe zinte nje hapsire te madhe ne Azi, atje ku sot ndodhet shkretetira e Gobi e Mongolise. Thuhet se ne kete hapesire te shkretetires pa fund, dikur shtrihej deti dhe ishte zhvilluar aty nje kulture e larte me shume qytete bregdetare. Ne kete qyteterim permenden arritje teknologjike qe i tejkalojne ato te sotmet si dhe kontaktet me qenie nga sisteme se tjera yjore, udhetimet nderplanetare etj. Thuhet se ne nje ishull te detit te Gobit kishte ardhur nga Aferdita dhe u vendos ne Samat Kumara nje qenie intelektuale e gjithanshme qe mori persiper zhvillimin e planetit tone. Gjithashtu thuhet se ky qyteterim nuk u shkaterua si te tjeret por arriti ne nje nivel te tille persosmerie sa qe kaloi ne nje dimension tjeter, tek atij natyror. Ne ate dimension vazhdon te ekzistoje akoma sot, ndersa ndikon ne menyre krijuese ne tere zhvillimin njerzor. Keshtu krahasohet me qytetin Sabala ku banojne te gjithe udheheqesit shpirteror te planetit tone. Shume vete kane tentuar te studjojne shkretetiren Gobi por pa rezultat. Interesant eshte fakti qe piktori i shquar rus Nikola Rerih ne vitin 1930, pa nje disk fluturues mbi Tibetin e veriut dhe e lidhi kete me mekinat fluturuese qe disponoheshin ne zonen e shkretetires Gobi. Mendohet se ekzistojne njerez me nivel te larte intelektual, te cilet jane ne gjendje te perceptojne ekzistencen e qyteterimit qe vazhdon te jetoje ne ate zone, dhe se vetem atyre u lejohet ta vizitojne. Disa pretendojne se Tibeti perfaqson nje perceptim material te kesaj te padukshmeje, dhe jane interesuar ne disa bibloteka sekrete te manastireve te caktuara.

Me pak fjale mendoj se duhet te rishqyrtojme tere historine tone dhe me pas te mbushim mangesirat e saj. Njeriu mendoj se eshte me i vjeter si origjine dhe nuk para besoj shume se e kane krijuar ne epruvete specie te tjera me te zhvilluara. Ky te pakten eshte tani per tani mendimi im.

Ju faleminderit

----------


## Darius

Sipas dokumentave qe jane gjetur ne njeren nga dhomat e Piramides se Gizes (fakt qe eshte mbajtur i fshehte dhe behet fjale per disqe te ngjashme me ate qe ke permendur ti K.Toro), ne Toke ka patur 7 civilizime te tjera shume te avancuara perpara ketij tonit. Gjurmet e tyre jane akoma sot e kesaj dite si Piramidat ne Egjypt, ato ne Kine, Meksike, Peru etj. Jam duke e pergatitur si shkrim dhe do filloj ta postoj tek tema Mistere. Eshte i njejti shkrim qe kam paralajmeruar ne temen e Eksperimentit te Filadelfias tek intervista e Al Bielek.

----------


## K.TORO

A eshte qyteterimi yne trashegimi i ndonje fisi engjejsh, i atij te Nefelimeve, per shembull? Per tu pergjigjur kesa pyetje duhet te dime se cfare mendimesh dhe paragjykimesh kemi per engjejt. Ata i shoqerojme me ikona dhe skulptura te para-lindjes, i konsiderojme biles si krijesa te mbinatyrshme te cilat nderhyjne ne jeten tone ne momente dhe situata te veshtira. Ketu e 2000 vjet me pare kjo ishte pamja stereotipe qe kultivoi feja dhe ne e pranojme pa ditur se nga erdhen dhe si ndihmuan ne zhvillimin e fese se organizuar.

Shume veta mendojne se pese volumet e para te Dhiates se Vjeter jane te mbushura me tregime per engjej qe ju shfaqen Patriarkeve te urte dhe Profeteve. Por shpesh per keta engjej te shfaqur ka informacione jo te sakta. Per shembull per shfaqien e engjejve tek Abrahami ose tek Loti, engjejt pershkruen thjeshte si njerez qe rrine dhe hane si zakonisht. Nderkohe engjejt u bene pjese e fese judaike vetem kur hebrenjte u kthyen nga roberia, rreth viteve 450 para Krishtit. U deshen gati dy shekuj qe te fillonin te shfaqeshin ne literaturen fetare judiste. Vepra te tilla si Bibla e Danailit dhe libri i Apokalipsit i Tovit permbajne tregime enigmatike per qenie engjellore me emra te vecante, me forme te vecante dhe me nje shkalle hieraktike te caktuar. Thone se keta nuk ishin me origjine judiste por erdhen nga Persia. Meqense Irani nuk duket te ishte origjina e engjejve eshte fakt se hebrenjte ishin te roberuar dhe te detyruar te ndikoheshin nga besime te tjera sic eshte feja me e vjeter, ajo e magjistarve. Sipas tyre ekzistonin qenie te mbinatyrshme qe u korruptuan dhe mekatuan me njerezit. Kjo teme i merr te dhenat nga nje liber i Enohut.

LIBRI I ENOHUT
Ky liber tregon per periudhen nga viti 165 para Krishtit deri ne fillimet e epokes se krishterimit. Kjo veper permban historine pas renjes se engjejve, te atyre qe ne fillim njihen si roje dhe mbrojtes. Libri i Enohut tregon historine e 200 engjejve te revoltuar te cilet vendosen ti shkelin ligjet qiellore, te zbresin ne Toke dhe te zgjedhin gra te zakonshme e te martohen me to. Vendi ku ndodhi kjo ngjarje eshte maja Ermon, nje vend mitik qe ka lidhje me majat e zbardhura ne vargmalin Anti-Liban ne veri te Palestines se sotme. Te 200 kryengritesit i dinin pasojat e antarsise se tyre dhe vendosen te betohen se udheheqesi i tyre Semiaza do te merrte mbi veten e tij fajin nese ky aksion do te perfundonte keq. Pas uljes se tyre ne Toke keto roje mbrojtese u zhyten ne kenaqesine tokesore me bashkeshortet femra. Nga ky bashkim do te lindnin gjigandet Nefelime. Fjala Nefelim eshte hebraike dhe do te thote Ata qe rane, te cilet identifikohen me gjigandet.

MISTERE QIELLORE
Nje pune tjeter shume e mire qe bene te 200 kryengritesit engjej ishte se u trasmetuan sekretet qiellore atyre qe deshironin ti degjonin. Njeri prej tyre quhej Azazil dhe thuhet se u mesoj njerezve si te pregatisnin shigjeta, thika, parzmoret etj. Mesoi se si te mernin metalet nga Toka dhe si ti perpunonin. Sipas legjendes keta engjej u mesuan tokesoreve metalurgjine, ne fakt qe na sjell ndermend poemen e Prometeut dhe pranine e Efesit metalurg. Nder te tjera Azazili u mesoi njerezve si te pergatisnin zbukurime dhe si te perdornin antimonin ne art dhe ne mjeksi per sherime. Ndersa grave u mesoj si te ngjyrosnin qerpiket dhe syte, si te beheshin me te bukura dhe si te perdornin gure te cmuar per zbukurim. Keshtu sic degjohet, ky fakt ka ndodhur ne ate epoke kur kozmetika dhe ngjyrimet e trupit ishin te panjohura dhe me teper se keto, ai u mesoi grave si te ndjenin kenaqesite seksuale qe ishin nje mallkim, sipas patriarkeve judiste. Engjej te tjere u akuzuan se i zbuluan njerezimit njohurite mbi astronomine, metereologjine, gjeodezine dhe gjeografine, si dhe trupat qiellore si Dielli dhe Hena. Udheheqesi i tyre Semiaza u mesoi artin e magjise. Dikush tjeter u mesoi Te emblen dhe Te hidhuren, perdorimin e barerave, perdorimin e bojes dhe letres si dhe forma te hershme te shkrimit. Akoma me mekatar ishte Kasdiili i cili thuhet se u mesoi njerezve si te hiqnin embrionin nga mitra, domethene u mesoi grave deshtimin. Te gjitha keto qe flasin per trasmetimin e njohurive te ndaluara per njerzit na cojne ne disa pyetje: Pse valle engjejt zoteronin njohuri te tilla? Pse do tu duheshin keto? Pse duhet te dinin perpunimin e metaleve dhe shkrimit? Pse dinin proceduren e deshtimit te femijve? Asnjera nga keto aftesi nuk u shkonte per shtat nje engjelli qiellor te Perendise. Vetem nese keta do te ishin thjeshte njerez!!! Sipas mendimit tim, zbulimi i dijeve duhet te kete lidhej me ekzistencen shume me heret te ndonje fisi te zhvilluar qe ia kalonte sekretet dhe misteret e tij te ruajtura mire, nje qyteterimi tjeter me pak te zhvilluar. Kjo na kujton edhe nje here Atlantiden dhe njohurite e humbura te njerezimit. Por per fat te keq megjithe perpjekjet e bera jemi akoma shume larg vertetimit te plote te ekzistences se nje qyteterimi te tille. Por le te kthehemi tek Nefelimet qe legjenda thote se iu afruan njerezve. Nderkohe Perendia hakmeret kunder ketyre engjejve qe mbeten ne Toke dhe dergon engjejt besnike te qiellit per ti ndershkuar ata dhe pjedhen e tyre, Nefelimet. Keshtu udheheqesi kryesor Semiaza varet koke poshte ndersa shpirti i tij internohet per tu bere yll i kostelacionit te Orionit ne Qiell. I dyti Azazil lidhet kembe e dore dhe internohet ne erresiren e nje shkretetire. Mbi te hidhen shkembinj te medhenj qe ta bllokojne ate deri ne kohen kur te jape llogari. Keshtu qe engjejt qe erdhen nga lart u bene heronj dhe sakrifikuan veten dhe misteret qiellore, per ti trasmetuar dije njerzimit, duke u bere deshmitare te vrasjes se femijve te tyre. Te mos harojme se edhe Prometeu ishte nje kujdestar tjeter i njerzve dhe u martirizua sepse u mesoi atyre perdorimin e zjarrit si dhe shkenca te tjera qe siguronin mireqenie dhe zhvillim. 

Por lind pyetja: Pse zemerohet Qielli?
Natyrisht dijet jane ato qe e shtyjne njerezimin drejt zhvillimit, por ketu kemi nje perendi qe nuk deshiron kete, apo rrugen e njerezimit drejt zhvillimit. Ndoshta shume nga keto pyetje gjenden ne papiruset e Detit te Vdekur, aty ku e ka origjinen edhe libri i Enohut.

SEKRETET E DETIT TE VDEKUR
Akademiket qe here pas here studjojne kete problem, gjejne shume ngjashmeri ndermjet predikimeve te Librit te Enohut dhe Ungjullit te Esseve te nje bashkesie fetare njerezish qe jetuan ne brigjet perendimore te Detit te Vdekur. Kjo u vertetua ne vitin 1947 ku u saktesua se te papiruset e Detit te Vdekur te shkruara nga Esseet, kishte disa pjese nga shkrimet e Librit te Enohut. Doreshkrimet e plota qe jane ruajtur deri tani jane shkruajtur ne gjuhen etiopiane Geez. Papiruset e Detit te Vdekur vertetojne theniet e Librit te Enohut dhe vleresoheshin shume nga Esseet e Kumranit te cilet jetuan para ketyre shkrimeve te vitit 165 para Krishtit. Ne papiruset ne fjale permenden engjejt roje dhe kujdestare, si dhe Nefelimet. Shume nga keto shkrime akademiku Xh.T.Milik i konsideron si mbetjet e nje prove te humbur qe quhet Libri i Gjigandeve. Ky liber njihet nepermjet disa te dhenave te shkrimeve fetare te cilat kishin arritur deri ne Evrope, Kine dhe ne lartesine e Tibetit. Libri i gjigandeve vazhdon historine qe tregon Libri i Enohut dhe thote se Nefilimet perballuan njohjen e shkaterrimit qe i priste per shkak te gabimeve dhe mekateve qe bene baballaret e tyre, rojet kujdestare (engjejt). Leximi i kesaj vepre te lashte na informon lidhur me temen e Nefelimeve qe ishin viktima te pafajshme qe nuk e kishin ne dore fatin e tyre. Por cfare ishin ne te vertete keta engjej roje qe u sakrifikuan per njeriun? Sdudiuesit akademike dhe te dhena te ndryshem na thone cdo dite se qyteterimi yne eshte shume me i lashte nga sa na thote shkenca. Ne shume libra permenden vazhdimisht Piramidat, Tiahuanako, Maja, Piri Reis, Platoni, akumulatori i Bagdatit dhe shume gjera te tjera te cuditshme. Megjithate asnjeri nuk i merr seriozisht keto zbulime interesante oto shtohen cdo dite bile dhe nga ana e shkences.

Keshtu sot nuk mund te mohojme se ne fund te kohes se akullnajave ka ekzistuar nje qyteterim i zhvilluar. Nuk dime asgje se nga kane ardhur keta njerez. Disa pretendojne se erdhen nga Atlantida, te tjere nga Qielli. Me e ndershme eshte te pranojme se nuk dime asgje. E pabesueshme eshte se ata  lane prapa gjurme dhe kryesisht shkollen me te gjalle te njerezimit, legjendat mitologjike.
Roje kujdestare mund te quheshin ndryshe Titanet ose Nefelimet. Sido qe te emerohen ama, prania e tyre eshte lidhur fort me kontributin qe ata i dhane njerezimit dhe te mos shqetesohemi sepse ndoshna, heret a vone do te merret vesh per prejardhjen e tyre.

----------


## Darius

Kjo teme flet kryesisht per Nibirun si planet dhe mundesine e ekzistences se tij dhe te rrolit qe ka luajtur ne nje te kaluar te larget te historise se planetit tone.
Ndersa perzjerja ne kete teme e Nefilimeve dhe e Engjejve (sidomos Libri i Enokut apo doreshkrimet e lashta te Detit te Vdekur) eshte interesante.
Tema ka karakter me shume shkencor dhe materialet e Stitchin jane futur ne ate kontekst pasi njihet mire per rrolin e tij te madh ne deshifrimin e teksteve sumere dhe ne menyre te pergjithshme te shkrimit kuneiform.

----------


## King_Arthur

mua me pelqejne shume keto lloj gjerash dhe ne vecanti kur behet fjale per hapesiren , i ndjek shume keto lloj programesh dhe jam shume i interesuar per te tilla gjera , darius je i madh per keto te dhena qe jep .

----------

